# anyone know about Lanbec carry product?



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for c/carry options for P250 full frame.
Gun shop guy pointed me to this fellow..

Lanbec Enterprises

sent an e-mail, but so far no reply after a week or so.
Not sure if it's wallowing in SPAM folder.
Left v-mail today.

Would like to see video of it in action


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Try Lanbec.com Ran into the guy at a gun show yesterday. and he has the belly band style there with him. Don't have one, but that his material is latex free is helpful both from a reducing sweat viewpoint as well as an allergic reaction of some folks skin to latex.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just looked at the Lanbec.com website.

• My most important comment is that this chest-belt arrangement, like almost all of the others, sinks the pistol so deeply into its pouch that establishing a full firing grip before beginning a presentation will be almost impossible. If you are forced by your rig to change your grip in mid-presentation, you will fumble the draw when you are in a save-your-life panic.
• Next most important is that there is nothing in the design that keeps the chest-band up in its proper position. Indeed, it will always slide down until its weight rests upon your pants waistband or belt. It may also move around your body. These, too, will make a presentation difficult.
• Third is that, of all the ways of carrying a pistol, cross-draw under a shirt causes the slowest presentation of all. Also, it will always require two hands: One to stabilize the rig, and one to draw the pistol.
• And last, and least, you will be required to either modify your shirts with Velcro closures under fake buttons, or you will be stuck wearing cowboy-style shirts with snaps down the front.

If you are handy with a sewing machine, you can easily modify the shape of the chest band's pistol pouch to raise the gun upwards, thereby permitting establishing a proper grip before beginning the draw. But the pouch will still not fit the gun properly because the material is elastic, so the weapon will move around in the pouch, and may even fall out. Try running while you're wearing it, and see.

I've tried this method of carry. It doesn't work very well.
Been there, done that, didn't like it.


----------

